# Pigeon ate fly-like insect which live in their body



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

My pigeon have been preening a lot today and some time ago he accidentally ate that fly like insect which lives inside their feathers.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, if you can get it you could treat him with a spray containing permethrin. 

You can spray it directly on him (under the wings, on his back, at the back of his neck), just be careful at his head/face (eyes, beak and nostrils). You can cover his face with a handkerchief or your hand.
You can also spray his box/nest. 

If you prefer, there are also permethrin powders.


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

Colombina said:


> Hi, if you can get it you could treat him with a spray containing permethrin.
> 
> You can spray it directly on him (under the wings, on his back, at the back of his neck), just be careful at his head/face (eyes, beak and nostrils). You can cover his face with a handkerchief or your hand.
> You can also spray his box/nest.
> ...


He now has fever after i gave him bath


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Make sure he gets enough heat after a bath. Probably cold.


----------

